# Jackson kayak Coosa HD/ Big Rig...worth the investment?



## Steelheader88

Hey all...have only been in a yak a few times but fish quite a bit out of a wenonah fisherman canoe, great space not a great paddler by any means. I know that you get what you pay for and have narrowed it down to either a Coosa HD or Big rig from Jackson. Are these kayaks really engineered to a level deserving or that price tag or should I consider other brands like feelfree, oceankayak etc. I am looking for a reasonable level of stability, tracking while hoping the yak will be a good all arounder. I know there are trade offs and thats why I am thinking the Coosa HD. Looking at small lakes/ponds, river, inshore lake erie etc. If anyone has experience with this brand or these models I would like some input as well as recommendations for any other brands or for sales. Thank you.


----------



## homepiece

I fished out of a Wilderness Systems Ride 115 for a couple of years, and then upgraded to a CoosaHD this year. I loved the Ride, used it on lakes, rivers, ocean, and Inshore. Caught a lot of fish from that kayak. My main problems were with the seat, and although I could stand and fish from it, I never felt completely comfortable doing so.

As soon as I hit the water in the CoosaHD, I noticed a big difference. The seat is outstanding. Very stable, way easier to stand and fish. Paddles a little better. More room, and it is a little lighter than the Ride. The adjustability (High/Low, front mid/back) in seating options is a big deal as well. It is a tank though. You either need to have a truck or a trailer. Some of the options are overboard if you dont plan on using a gopro. The mounting options for a fish finder are nice as well. I am very happy with my purchase, and absolutely love the CoosaHD.

If you don't plan on standing and fishing, you may not want to spend the extra money, and just go with the regular coosa, but for me it was worth it.


----------



## homepiece

I fished out of a Wilderness Systems Ride 115 for a couple of years, and then upgraded to a CoosaHD this year. I loved the Ride, used it on lakes, rivers, ocean, and Inshore. Caught a lot of fish from that kayak, personal best largemouth, smallmouth, snook, sharks, redfish, etc.. My main problems were with the seat, and although I could stand and fish from it, I never felt completely comfortable doing so.

As soon as I hit the water in the CoosaHD, I noticed a big difference. The seat is outstanding. Very stable, way easier to stand and fish. Paddles a little better. More room, and it is a little lighter than the Ride. The adjustability (High/Low, front mid/back) in seating options is a big deal as well. It is designed with fishing in mind. Slot for a drag chain is integrated, spots to hold your gear and have it be accessible. The mounting options for a fish finder are nice as well. I haven't had it on a river yet, but just from how it paddles and turns I know that it will be a better river boat as well.

It is a tank though. You either need to have a truck or a trailer. Some of the options are overboard if you dont plan on using a gopro. Overall I am very happy with my purchase, and absolutely love the CoosaHD.

If you don't plan on standing and fishing, you may not want to spend the extra money, and just go with the regular coosa, but for me it was worth it.


----------



## Stuhly

I'm pretty sure YAKKBASSER still has his Big Tuna up for sale ! Already rigged and ready to go !


----------



## Bassthumb

If you are going to spend $1000+ bucks on a kayak, then you might as well spend $2000 and get a Hobie outback. The pedal drive is an absolute game changer, I cannot stress that enough. It also is a tank, but I still cartop mine without any trouble. Mine turns 9 years old this year and it is the best investment I ever made.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

I also upgraded from a Ride 115 to a Coosa HD and the difference in stability it astounding; I stand in the HD all the time. I like the seat more than the Ride, but still find it somewhat uncomfortable after an all day outing, and use a pad to negate that. Are you going to do a lot of standing? If not, I agree that you may want to consider the regular Coosa. Taking them all out on some demo paddles will be the best way for you to get an answer to your question.


----------



## ML1187

A resounding YES to your question sir. They are worth the investment!!! Extremely nice pieces of equipment that provide function and style. Personally unless you wanted a pedal drive Hobie I wouldn't even consider another brand. 

Now narrowing down your choice between the BigRig and HD may be a bit more difficult. The HD is basically a mini BR. It's lighter and not as wide. More agile. 

What's your size ? Height and weight ?

The biggest drawback to the BR is the weight. It's a beast. If you solo yak a lot or take difficult put ins the BR is a lot to handle. You need to be in shape to manhandle it around !

Both are top of the line.


----------



## Steelheader88

5'7" 200 lbs. thanks for the replies guys! keep the information coming in. There is a local gentleman I believe who has a used hobie with the pedal drive and I could see how it would be very nice, as paddling my tanker canoe can get tiring and very difficult in the wind.


----------



## ML1187

Steelheader88 said:


> 5'7" 200 lbs. thanks for the replies guys! keep the information coming in. There is a local gentleman I believe who has a used hobie with the pedal drive and I could see how it would be very nice, as paddling my tanker canoe can get tiring and very difficult in the wind.


Based upon size alone id go Coosa HD all day every day !!!!


----------



## monsterKAT11

A coosa HD would fit you well, I've never heard regrets from anyone who bought one. The pedal drive might be an issue in the rivers, but i'm not a Hobie guy, I couldn't tell you for sure. I know a handful of guys who paddle one, and even known a few to switch from a BR down to an HD.


----------



## Bassthumb

I know a guy that may consider selling his Hobie Outback for $1100 or $1200 I would guess. He bought a pro angler and wants to buy the pro angler double. The outback has barely been used and is in perfect condition. I could ask if you are interested.


----------



## bassyakker

Stuhly said:


> I'm pretty sure YAKKBASSER still has his Big Tuna up for sale ! Already rigged and ready to go !


Thanks Dave . It's Bassyakker. I do have a big tuna for sale.


----------



## SMBHooker

Hoobie's are AWESOME but they are more heavy than they are AWESOME. If ur river fishing a pedal drive system is worthless anyhow, to shallow. I am pretty sure they powers that be are actually renaming the word 'kayak' to either simply Jackson or Coosa.


----------



## Bassthumb

Totally incorrect, SMBHooker. Hobies are great in rivers, even shallow sections. You just have to know how to do it. When the pedals are staggered the fins are flush against the bottom of the hull and if you are in shallow water you stagger the pedals and do short pedal motions, not full back and forth motions. This keeps the pedals flush to the hull and brings the fins just barely off the bottom of the hull and still propels you forward. I can get around with 6 inches of clearance with the bottom. Once you fish in a Hobie you will never want to be encumbered by a paddle in your hands again.


----------



## SMBHooker

Bassthumb said:


> Totally incorrect, SMBHooker. Hobies are great in rivers, even shallow sections. You just have to know how to do it. When the pedals are staggered the fins are flush against the bottom of the hull and if you are in shallow water you stagger the pedals and do short pedal motions, not full back and forth motions. This keeps the pedals flush to the hull and brings the fins just barely off the bottom of the hull and still propels you forward. I can get around with 6 inches of clearance with the bottom. Once you fish in a Hobie you will never want to be encumbered by a paddle in your hands again.


Yeah, but the one time you are battling a fish into shallow water and in the excitement ya forget to flush them to the haul ya got problems. That's minor to me though compared to the weight issue of a Hobbie for river applications.... I'm not using a boat ramp 99% of the time. Most spots are more than sketchy and portaging is a bear. Glad u love it but it just wouldn't suit me on the river due to these cons. These are not knocks on the Hobbie as I said they are awesome boats. For me the Hobbie is more boat than kayak on the river, on a lake or ocean Hobbie wins. Just some things to consider for those not yet experienced in the yak world like the OP. Hope that helps the OP in his decision.


----------



## SMBHooker

Bassthumb said:


> Once you fish in a Hobie you will never want to be encumbered by a paddle in your hands again.


See here is a perfect example.... ur statement doesn't appeal to me at all. I LOVE paddling. The thought of ditching my paddle would take away everything from the experience I enjoy in kayak fishing. 

 Paddle - FISH - Repeat


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SMBHooker said:


> See here is a perfect example.... ur statement doesn't appeal to me at all. I LOVE paddling. The thought of ditching my paddle would take away everything from the experience I enjoy in kayak fishing.
> 
> Paddle - FISH - Repeat


I totally agree with you Mr hooker......the paddling is what it's about


----------



## legendaryyaj

OP didn't mention that this was a dedicated river boat so no need to rule out a Hobie. I own a Cuda 12 and can honestly say I wish I saved for a Hobie. Some of the design features on the Cuda are pretty useless and more of an annoyance than anything and they are found on the other boats as well.

If you want to talk about weight, a fully rigged Coosa or a Big Rig for that matter wont be fun hauling through the woods either. All of these new yaks are going towards more boat features that you might as well just invest in a boat after it's all said and done.

If I had to do it over, I'd go Hobie PA. To the OP, it will all boil down to what kind of water you are going to fish the most. Wind is a big factor when in a yak and foot power is a lot easier than hand power. Just saying. I've done Erie more than a couple times and I wished I had a Hobie then.


----------



## SMBHooker

legendaryyaj said:


> OP didn't mention that this was a dedicated river boat so no need to rule out a Hobie. I own a Cuda 12 and can honestly say I wish I saved for a Hobie. Some of the design features on the Cuda are pretty useless and more of an annoyance than anything and they are found on the other boats as well.
> 
> If you want to talk about weight, a fully rigged Coosa or a Big Rig for that matter wont be fun hauling through the woods either. All of these new yaks are going towards more boat features that you might as well just invest in a boat after it's all said and done.
> 
> If I had to do it over, I'd go Hobie PA. To the OP, it will all boil down to what kind of water you are going to fish the most. Wind is a big factor when in a yak and foot power is a lot easier than hand power. Just saying. I've done Erie more than a couple times and I wished I had a Hobie then.


.... and that's why they make different kayaks. Different strokes for different folks (pun intended). All good points to consider. Erie would be a fine body of water for a Hobbie to be sure. Even if (IF) river fishing exclusively there are different personal preferences each individual has to weigh. What is important to you and I may not be for someone else. It is a fantastic time to be a kayak fisherman.... so many options to choose from, that's the problem more than anything. Good luck in ur decision.........


----------



## Steelheader88

I would like to thank everyone for their input. With a desire to paddle an evenly split river/small lake kayak I nearly emptied my savings account and bought a Coosa HD. American made, american parts, american workers, and I think it will be the right boat. A common theme I see is that one kayak is never usually enough, I am this way with firearms and fishing rods for example. So, a few years on down the road, when I desire a big water/lake specific boat, I will likely go the hobie route as I think those fins are one of the coolest designs ever, lol. Thanks again, and as soon as I start to get into fish Ill post up some pics hopefully.


----------



## reyangelo

Steelheader88 said:


> I would like to thank everyone for their input. With a desire to paddle an evenly split river/small lake kayak I nearly emptied my savings account and bought a Coosa HD. American made, american parts, american workers, and I think it will be the right boat. A common theme I see is that one kayak is never usually enough, I am this way with firearms and fishing rods for example. So, a few years on down the road, when I desire a big water/lake specific boat, I will likely go the hobie route as I think those fins are one of the coolest designs ever, lol. Thanks again, and as soon as I start to get into fish Ill post up some pics hopefully.


Congrats! I bought my first kayak some weeks back and after months of research/forums/sidebars, I also ended up with a Jackson (Big Tuna). May be painful/tasking loading and hauling around, but think it is going to be worth it. Hoping to hit the water soon.


----------



## Northern1

Here's a walkthrough I did on my Coosa HD last year. If you're planning on doing the typical Ohio 10 ft muddy bank river launch, you'll want to choose it over the Big Rig.


----------



## Northern1

Oh, looks like you already bought it...Good choice


----------



## Gary P

I know a guy here local that has a hobie pa,nice boat but they draft deep and he too thought it would be great on the river.A couple trips on the Mad and two damaged pedal drives (which are rather expensive) he bought a coosa hd for river use.Hobies are fine I guess in thier correct enviroment,which is not in a river that gets very shallow in places.All depends where and how you are going to use it.


----------



## DC9781

Steelheader88 said:


> I would like to thank everyone for their input. With a desire to paddle an evenly split river/small lake kayak I nearly emptied my savings account and bought a Coosa HD. American made, american parts, american workers, and I think it will be the right boat. A common theme I see is that one kayak is never usually enough, I am this way with firearms and fishing rods for example. So, a few years on down the road, when I desire a big water/lake specific boat, I will likely go the hobie route as I think those fins are one of the coolest designs ever, lol. Thanks again, and as soon as I start to get into fish Ill post up some pics hopefully.


Congratulations on your new kayak!


----------



## 9Left

I have literally owned a dozen kayaks... Starting from a PELICAN, FUTURE BEACH, OLD TOWNE, and 3 different models of ASCEND kayaks... Finally, ML1187, Flannel carp, and SMB showed me the light... And I recently bought a coosa HD.... Just the fact that you can stand in it and feel stable is awesome! The in hull storage space is second to no other yak I've ever floated in...I will never own another brand ....... Ever


----------



## ML1187

Gary P said:


> I know a guy here local that has a hobie pa,nice boat but they draft deep and he too thought it would be great on the river.A couple trips on the Mad and two damaged pedal drives (which are rather expensive) he bought a coosa hd for river use.Hobies are fine I guess in thier correct enviroment,which is not in a river that gets very shallow in places.All depends where and how you are going to use it.


Yep exactly. Take a Hobie down the river like the MAD and it's gonna get wrecked !

Great choice OP. With your size and weight I don't think you could have made a better choice. Report back later and tell us how you like it !!!


----------



## Gary P

I forgot to add,congrats on the new kayak! I think you will love it.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

You're gonna love the HD man!


----------



## Steelheader88

Thanks guys! I am very excited to get it out but it looks like I may have to wait about a week... I tried to do my best research and felt confident going with it. My vacation starts april 13th so I will definitely revisit and post some pictures of the hopeful victims (crappie) or the Coosa HD. Thanks for all of the input!


----------



## monsterKAT11

Northern1 said:


> you'll want to choose it over the Big Rig


 How dare you!!!!!!


----------



## Northern1

Hahaha ^^^ both great kayaks


----------

